# Steven King



## Dark Rose (Jul 16, 2004)

I am currently reading a book by Steven King (out of the three books I am currently reading...I read many at once. I'm strange like that). It's called The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon. I'd like to say, Steven King is an extremly gifted writer. This book really points out the fears of the feeling of being alone. A young girl stranded in the woods, with nobody to keep her company but a walkman. Then there is the fear of going crazy. Voices in the back of your head saying you are probably going to die. So far, I recommend this book to everybody who likes Steven King's work. He did a great job.


----------



## daniela (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with you.  Stephen King is very gifted and I enjoyed "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon" too.  Check out this thread if you would like to read the opinions of some like-minded people.

http://www.writingforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1446

--DM--


----------



## rashadow (Jul 21, 2004)

Stephen King On Writing read it remember it and love it. Or listen to it he narrates the audio version himself. If you are new to writing or just wanna hear how he does it and why you should check out this book.


----------



## broken doll (Sep 9, 2004)

I've only begun reading Stephen King, but I'm loving it already. 
I'll defiantly check out 'The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon'.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm reading Misery right now. He's a great writer. . . I really like his unconventional style of writing.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I love reading him, especially his "on writing"...
He's unique as a writer, his style I mean.


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 20, 2004)

I just bought book one on "the dark tower" series, if all i've heard about this book is true i'm going to get a good read.

Ben M


----------



## asdar (Sep 20, 2004)

It's funny how different people like different King novels.

I thought "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon," was the worst of his novels I've read.

I can't help but wonder if it was scary to people who grew up in the city or something.

I didn't think any of it was scary from start to finish but maybe it's because I grew up pretty much out in the woods.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 20, 2004)

asdar said:
			
		

> It's funny how different people like different King novels.
> 
> I thought "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon," was the worst of his novels I've read.
> 
> ...



It wasn't meant to be scary.

Not everything Stephen King writes is horror. Some out it is just drama, and that's what this book was. When he wanted to write a horror story about being in the woods he wrote Dreamcatcher.

I didn't think Tom Gordan was his worst novel, but it wasn't "The Shining" that's for sure.

A lot of people complain that Stephen King has gone off, because he hasn't written another book as good as the The Shining. When they say that to me I say, "Neither has anyone else".


----------



## asdar (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you took me wrong. I love Stephen King,and not just his horror. My favorite was the Stand but I've heard people talk about that in a negative way as well. 

I've read almost all of his books and the only one I didn't like was this one.

 The reason I didn't like it was that I never felt the drama in the story. The book was short for a King  novel, very short, and it never seemed to me that anything developed. I never felt like she was in trouble and I never felt like there was anything that made her feel special to the reader.

If it wasn't a horror novel then it should have had more desperate survival passages. There should have been some ingenuity in her shelter or more about how she found food and water or a serious injury or something. 

If it was a horror novel then it should have built the evil in a real way intsead of just letting it die so easily. I think the potential was there but never the payoff. Tom Gordon or someone connected could have really entered the story, the monster could  have killed at least one person to show it's a real danger or something to give the book something worth reading.

I still like all the rest of his books and think it's amazing that anyone could be such a productive writer and have so many good books. I just don't care for this one and when I read this post thought I'd comment on how it's weird that my favorite King novel is one others don't like while their favorite is one I don't like.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Sep 25, 2004)

I would appreciate his work much more if he tried to take away certain element that, if you look carefully, are in most-all of his novels. The example that comes to my mind most frequently is the fact that most of his books have a lot of material in them...things that not all the characters could just 'know.' So what's he do? Just make one character psychic! If you're psychic, you can instantly know info with out it having to be logically explained...I'm not saying King is a bad writer, he could just work on some aspects of his technique, no matter how great he already is.


----------



## eMBeR Chan (Sep 25, 2004)

Well I think he's an exellant writer, my second favorite I believe. They don't use his work in my school because the english department decided his work was "crap" insted they use books like "a sperate peace" and if anyone's ever read it I think you'll agree it's probobly the worst book ever.


----------

